# Help for Plant Id



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi

Please help me for this id 


Thanks


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like the emersed form of Hygrophila Polysperma v. green.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The stem looks too big for_ H.polysperma_. I don't have a clue what it is. This is a job for Cavan.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think _H. polysperma_ is still most likely what it is. I have seen it with the thicker stem growing emersed, though I'm not quite sure what the conditions were. If it's not that, I'm not sure.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Some hobbyists in Europe have a Hygrophila believed to be an "upright Staurogyne sp.", it appeared in the Tropica nursery between Staurogyne repens plants from in-vitro propagation. The emersed ones are quite compact with thick stems similar to the plant in question, and the submerged stems look like a big Hygrophila polysperma, with leaves considerably bigger than the emersed ones. It didn't flower yet but also the emersed stems look very similar to H. polysperma in the details. I've seen cystoliths in the leaves, so it isn't a Staurogyne.
Pics of the odd Hygrophila:
http://www.flowgrow.de/pflanzen/Hygrophila-sp-aufrechte-Staurogyne-sp-373.html


----------

